

Do Authors Dream of Electric Book Signings? - evanjacobs
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/21/do-authors-dream-of-electric-book-signings-kindlegraph-hopes-so/

======
joesunga
I'm not sure if it's just me, or is there a ton of news coming out surrounding
ebooks? Google eBooksore, book renting on Kindles, Kobo > Borders, and Nook
color doing well. With more readers gravitating toward eBooks, I think authors
are going to want to continue to have that personal touch with their readers.
Digital autographs may be filling that void in a small way. I'm excited to see
what's next. I know I want a personalized haiku. :)

------
codingthebeach
For the non-sci-fi-geeks:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_Androids_Dream_of_Electric_S...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_Androids_Dream_of_Electric_Sheep%3F)

